# JComboBox füllen



## Gast (10. Jun 2004)

Hallo,
weiß wer wie ich die zweite und die dritte Spalte aus einer Datenbank mit 4 Spalten in eine JComboBox 
schreiben kann am besten für jede Zeile der Tabelle danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Guest (10. Jun 2004)

na gut vielleicht kann mir wer sagen warum nur immer eine JComboBox mit dem Wert der ersten Spalte befüllt wird und sonst nur immer no data found im fenster steht

```
Statement stmt03;
    			ResultSet rSet03 = null;
    			String sqlQuery03 = "SELECT Name,Anzahl FROM Saal ORDER BY ID ASC;"; 
					
			try
			{
			stmt03 = con01.createStatement();
			rSet03 = stmt03.executeQuery( sqlQuery02 );
			
				while( rSet03.next() )
				{
					name.addItem(rSet03.getString(1));
					System.out.println(rSet03.getString(1));
					anzahl.addItem(new Integer(rSet03.getInt(2)).toString());
					System.out.println(new Integer(rSet03.getInt(2)).toString());
				}
				
				rSet03.close();
				stmt03.close();	
			}
  					
  			catch( SQLException event)
			{
			System.out.println( "Fehler bei Tabellenabfrage " + event);	
			return;
			}
```


----------



## hans (10. Jun 2004)

> String sqlQuery03 = "SELECT Name,Anzahl FROM Saal ORDER BY ID ASC;";



Wenn du nach ID ordnest ist es sauberer auch ID mit auszulesen.





> rSet03 = stmt03.executeQuery( sqlQuery02 );



Sollte es nicht heißen ---- rSet03 = stmt03.executeQuery( sqlQuery03 ); ----





> new Integer(rSet03.getInt(2)).toString()



Sollte es nicht heißen ---- new Integer(rSet03.getInt(2) ----

hans


----------



## Guest (10. Jun 2004)

Danke aber es kommt noch der selbe Fehler das mit dem sqlQuery3 ist mir auch schon aufgefallen 
weißt du wie ich aus einer vierspaltigen Tabelle die zweite und die dritte Zeile auslese 
bzw. geht es auch so das ich im sqlQuery nur nach den beiden Spalten abfrage und diese 
dann auch in der Reihenfolge auslese wie sie im ResultSet stehen?

Ich bekomm immer nur die falsche spalte zurück nämlich die erste und eine sqlexception no data found
oder ich ändere mein programm so das ich alle spalten aus der datenbank abfrage und bekomme eine 
fehlermeldung die lautet ungültiger deskriptorindex ich weiß nicht wieso 

lg Fridolin


----------



## Guest (10. Jun 2004)

eine combobox bleibt immer leer außerdem wird nur immer die erste zeile in der datenbank behandelt,
weiß jemand warum?


----------

